# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014



## Rhöde (8. Dezember 2014)

Auf gehts, ihr Freaks. Zumal ab 15.12.2014 M-V wieder mitmischt.
Werft die Köder aus was das Zeug hält und haut in die Tasten, sofern euch Petrus 'ne Traumforelle oder auch ein tolles Erlebnis an der Küste beschert.

PETRI HEIL !


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

14.12. geht's für mich und zwei andere Boardies nach OH. Mal schauen wo es uns hin verschlägt und mal schauen was Petrus uns gönnt...


Anbei: Weiß jemand von euch Nordlichtern was momentan noch so in der Uferzone an Nahrung rum schwimmt? Sieht man noch Mysis, Grundeln, Garnelen, etc?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> ......Sieht man noch Mysis, Grundeln, Garnelen, etc?.......




alles da......und an bestimmten Stellen auch reichlich Tobse....


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Das mit den Tobsen habe ich auch schon gehört. Muss mich vor unserem Trip am Sonntag nochmal ran machen ein paar windschnittigere Tobsenmuster zu binden. Bei der angesagten 5-6bft. kommt meine 7er da an ihre Grenzen. 
Ich denke ich werde anstatt der üblichen Surf Candys noch mal n bisschen mit Mylar rum probieren. Da gibt's ja n paar ganz nette Muster. 
Grade im Herbst benutze ich lieber n bisschen größere Muster damit man nicht nur die Kindergartenfraktion zum Landgang überredet


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

tobse und sandaale in allen größen, auch heringe und schwarzmundgrundeln und natürlich das ganze olle kleinzeug, alles da...


----------



## inselkandidat (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

tick-tack..tick-tack...scharr,scharr...zippel-zappel...es wird jeden tag schlimmer!:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Ich glaub ich fahr heute noch mal los. Bei Böen bis 8 gibts wenigstens mal Welle.


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Bei mir liegt schon alles am Platz, Montag früh bin ich am Wasser...
wird auch langsam Zeit ansonsten gibt es Weinachten schon wieder Ente


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fahr heute noch mal los. Bei Böen bis 8 gibts wenigstens mal Welle.



Rücken zum Wind.
16g Spöcket dran.
Einfach nach oben werfen.
Wurfweiten bis 200m sind so möglich :q

Hatte ne ähnliche Situation mal in einem Winter in Flügge. Wind mit 7-8bft. aus Ost (Schnee inkl.), also voll von Hinten. Ich habe noch nie so weit geworfen :vik: Gebracht hast nur n paar Mini Grönländer. Aber lustig wars. Vor allem weil mein ganzer Rücken nach der Aktion eine Eis-Schnee-Platte war...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Rückenorkan hatte ich bisher 2x. Schon witzig, wenn die normale benutze Schnur draussen ist und beim Wurf noch 30-40m Frische hinterher fliegen.

Draussen regnet es grade heftig, stürmt heftig und die Temperatur liegt bei 3 Grad. Hmmmm...


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na dann will ich mal los. 1,5m weniger Wasser als normal -_-. Und heute abend gibts dann gebratene Meerforelle.


----------



## janko (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

is die Pfanne schon heiß ??


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



janko schrieb:


> is die Pfanne schon heiß ??



Geht gleich los.

Gab ne untermaßige Mefo und 4 Dorsche. 3 Dorsche hatten über 50cm, der größte 55cm. Vom Ufer ist das schon ganz schön gut!

Dank dem extremen Niedrigwasser konnte ich dort hin, wo vor mir noch nie ein Meerforellenangler gewesen ist. |rolleyes

Morgen gibts dann wohl Dorsch zum Frühstück, Mittag und Abend. |bigeyes


----------



## laxvän (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den Dorschen!
Ich war am Wochennede auch endlich mal wieder in der Kieler Förde im Wasser und konnte einen Dorsch von 59 cm und eine knapp untermaßige Mefo fangen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Danke dir und auch dir Petri. 

59cm Dorsch vom Ufer, nicht schlecht! Normalerweise kann man sich ja über 40er freuen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Leute Leute, 
Glückwunsch zu den Fängen, wenn ich den Windfinder für Montag sehe wird mir ganz schwarz vor Augen für den Start in MV. Ist aber egal, zum Strand muss ich auf jeden Fall....


----------



## inselkandidat (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Leute Leute,
> Glückwunsch zu den Fängen, wenn ich den Windfinder für Montag sehe wird mir ganz schwarz vor Augen für den Start in MV. Ist aber egal, zum Strand muss ich auf jeden Fall....



dito..:m Endlich wieder kalte Finger und nen nassen Arxch!


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Heute wieder 3 gute Dorsche und als Bonus ist mir meine (noch kein Jahr alte) Büx kaputt gegangen. Oh man...


----------



## anzip (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Leute Leute,
> Glückwunsch zu den Fängen, wenn ich den Windfinder für Montag sehe wird mir ganz schwarz vor Augen für den Start in MV. Ist aber egal, zum Strand muss ich auf jeden Fall....



War heute schon mal schauen. Glowe und Umgebung. Der Fischer hat jetzt schon alles zugestellt. Netze in Wurfweite #d


----------



## Eisbär14 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na super, also bleibt mir nur der Süden der Insel.


----------



## laxvän (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den 3 Dorschen, da ist die kaputte Watbüx ja wenigstens nicht ganz umsonst in die Brüche gegangen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Danke, hätte aber auch noch gerne etwas halten können...vor allem wollte ich morgen auf Meerforelle angeln. Das hat sich nun erledigt, da ich an diesem Wohnsitz nur die eine Büx hatte.


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Das hat sich nun erledigt, da ich an diesem Wohnsitz nur die eine Büx hatte.



Weichei :q .................. Geh mit Badehose . Wir sind nächstes WE auf Alsen zum Mefo fischen , mal sehen was da geht .


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Haha, den Spruch mit der Badehose, von wegen ist ja noch nicht so kalt, hab ich heute selber schon rausgehaun. :m


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen #6
Ich werde jetzt auch mal meine Plünnen im Auto verstauen. Mein Chef hat mir ab morgen Mittag freigegeben :q Dann soll der Saisonstart erfolgen :vik:


----------



## hugo haschisch (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na dann petri für morgen!!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

War heute mit zwei Kollegen los. 
Erst haben wir uns wohl oder übel an den Eitz geschlagen. Haben uns aber zur Sicherheit ganz nach hinten an die Ecke verzogen. Wasser war niedrig und Glas klar. War von der Fülle recht angenehm und DER Stein an der Spitze war recht bequem zu erreichen. Waren von 7:30-13uhr vor Ort. Wind kam hart um die Spitze geschossen. Brauchte beim Rückschwung mit der Fusselpeitsche richtig Power. Beim entscheidenden Vorschwung musste ich die Rute jedoch nur kurz antippen und die Running-Line flog nur so durch die Ringe :-D
Leider ging dort mal so gar nix! Weder bei uns auf Blech und Fussel noch bei den anderen. Keinen Anfasser, Nachläufer oder quer gestreiften...
Dann haben wir n kleinen Platzwechsel vorgenommen. An eine Stelle jenseits des Eitz welchen uns ein netter Boardie hier empfahl. Da kam der Wind ganz schön hart ran geschrammelt. Bei jedem Wurf musste man erstmal nen riesen  Schnurbogen beseitigen bevor man Kontakt zum Köder hatte. Das Wasser an dieser Stelle war ein wenig eingetrübt und man erkannte im Wasser, im Gegensatz zum Eitz, noch die ein oder andere Mysis im Wasser. Fazit hier waren zwei kleine Nachläufer und sonst auch geschneidert.
Alles in allem aber ein wunderbarer Tag!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Nachtrag: ein Riesen Petri gen Osten. Haut was raus die nächsten Tage! Die Trutten hatten lange genug Pause ;-)


----------



## inselkandidat (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

danke pvc, es wird ne sehr harte Saisoneröffnung..ab Mittwoch 
7 - 9 bft...bin ab morgen 5 Tage im Wasser, mal sehen was geht..


----------



## Topic (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

danke^^ das tackle is bereit..die haken scharf..und dienstag und vielleicht mittwoch hab ich frei kann ja nur gut werden ^^


----------



## dirk.steffen (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

@Topic:
Vlt. sehen wir uns ja |wavey:


----------



## janko (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Wie war der erste Tag in MV ?
War jemand auf Rügen unterwegs??


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na wie schon? Nass kalt ein paar Flocken und sehr bescheiden.
Zumindest bei mir...


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Sonne, kaum Wind, herrlichstes Wetter, Fische ohne Ende |laola:

Aber mal Spaß beiseite.
Grau, windig, zeitweise Nieselregen #c Fische Fehlanzeige (war aber auch nur eine Std.) :c
Aber immerhin nette Leute wiedergetroffen |bla:#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na Dirk, dann ist der Anfang doch gemacht. #6
Nur an der Ausdauer ( eine Stunde #d ) mußt Du noch arbeiten. :q
TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Das mit der Zeit besprich mal mit meinem Chef #d
Kam einfach nicht früher los.


----------



## Topic (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Hi Dirk... Also morgen wird werden wir uns leider nicht sehen... Darf arbeiten.. Aber evtl Mittwoch und Donnerstag sollte es was mit dem frei werden... Dann greife ich an


----------



## nwm79mefo (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

:vik: ich war heute auch los, mit nen Kumpel. Wetter war nicht schlecht, nur der Wind kam aus der falschen Richtung (Ablandig)#q 100m Ebbe am Strand|bigeyes
Wir haben geschneidert, aber ich gebe nicht auf. Donnerstag und Freitag geht´s wieder ran#6
Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

zur saisoneröffnung gabs für mich heute den obligatorischen Schneider..."The same procedure as every year":q


----------



## Topic (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Morgen und übermorgen frei.... Das kann ja nur gut werden...bin heiß wie sonst was


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Ich hab ne neue Hose und as Auto grade vollgetankt. Bin auch wieder dabei. #h


----------



## Salziges Silber (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

ihr glücklichen könnt euch in die fluten stürzen...
und ich habe rücken :c


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Kauf die Schwimmflügel und mach extremes Tiefwaten. Das nimmt Druck vom Rücken!


----------



## Topic (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

die ersten fänge wurden gemacht, kollegen und bekannte haben berichtet
ich hoffe ich kann morgen etwas vorzeigen!!

gute Besserung Maik, vielleicht kannst ja am Wochenende starten.


----------



## laxvän (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Spontan konnte ich heute mit einem Kollegen nach Kiel kommen, weil er dort einen Termin hatte. Das habe ich natürlich genutzt, um ein paar Würfe in der Förde zu machen. Leider konnte ich erst um kurz nach 16 Uhr mit dem Angeln beginnen, so dass ich nur noch kurz etwas von dem ohnehin wenigen Tageslicht hatte.
In der ersten halben Stunde gab es auch gleich nach 3 Würfen einen untermaßigen Dorsch und kurz darauf dieses schöne Tier.



52 cm hatte die Schönheit.:l
Als es danach komplett dunkel wurde ging rein gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri dazu!


----------



## laxvän (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Danke!


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

petri du glückspilz


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

52 cm hatte die Schöbheit.

petri zur Schöbheit


----------



## carphunterNRW (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Am 27.12. gehts für eine Woche nach Seeland (Dänemark).:q

Hoffe das bis dahin der Wind mal etwas weniger wird Dann sollte Einiges gehen!#6


----------



## woern1 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Wo gehts denn auf Seeland hin?

TL

werner


----------



## Topic (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

soooo...
der erste Tag der neuen Saison ist vergangen...
und es hat gleich gesilbert 




der fisch hat im nicht mal knie tiefen wasser gebissen...einen weiteren anfasser hatte ich dann noch....

auch ohne fisch wäre der tag schön gewesen....aber ich hol mal bisschen weiter aus...
ich kenn ja nun fast jeden stein der im wasser liegt....
dadurch das wir recht niedriges wasser haben, kamen noch paar neue zum vorschein...auf weite distanz sah ich einen stein..und fand die form des steines, recht außergewöhnlich...




als ich dann dichter an den "stein" ran kam sah ich was es  dann wirklich war 




das dicke ding lag die ganze zeit faul da rum...ich konnte bis auf ca 20 m an die tiere ran...ich hab mich dann auf einen stein gesetzt und den tieren bisschen zugeschaut...eine sinnvoll genutzte pause...


morgen gehts wieder los


----------



## inselkandidat (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

petri zur Ersten der Saison! Das dicke Ding sieht echt lustig aus wie es da so rumliegt


----------



## Allrounder27 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Das wirklich Lustigste am dem Spot ist, wenn man wieder aus der Förde rauskrabbelt und im Dunkeln ein paar Spaziergänger erschrecken kann, die nicht damit rechnen das im tiefsten Winter im Dunklen Leute die Spundwände hochklettern.


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

noch ein glückspilz, jetzt kommt richtig unruhe in meinem rücken.
fettes petri zur süssen


----------



## Topic (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Maik...ich denk an dich wenn ich morgen ne trutte fang :q


----------



## vermesser (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Bin ich blöde? Was ist das, eine Robbe???

Petri auf jeden Fall  .


----------



## Topic (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

ja robbe/seehund...kenne den unterschied wenn es denn einen gibt leider nicht...





mit zoom is die handycam leider bisschen schwach auf der brust


----------



## Salziges Silber (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

@ Topic
so einen lebenden amboss sieht man an dem spot sehr häufig, scheint als wenn sie sich häuslich eingerichtet haben und für länger bleiben


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

seehund.
in der ecke hab ich aber auch schon kegelrobben gesehen...
seehunde sind rel "niedlich", kegelrobben haben nen riesigen kopf( wie n schäferhund geformt) und sind garuselig|bigeyes|rolleyes


----------



## Pippa (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

..........


----------



## Topic (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

ich hab se ja auch schon öfter gesehen..allerdings immer nur die aus dem wasser ragende "birne"...  so entspannt liegend und das dann auf der kurzen distanz...das war für mich neu


----------



## carphunterNRW (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



woern1 schrieb:


> Wo gehts denn auf Seeland hin?
> 
> TL
> 
> werner



Hallo Werner,

sind in Tisvildeleje. Wollen erstmal die Nordküste testen. Falls nix geht wollen wir es im Isefjord weiterprobieren. 

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## woern1 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na denn viel Spass da oben, 
die Ecke kenn' ich auch noch nicht. Waren mal westl. vom Isefjord (Seelands Odde). Schöne Gegend und Mefo-Spots gibts reichlich.

TL
werner


----------



## Henryhst (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Moin in die Runde.. konnte gestern auf rügen ein Biss und 1 Nachläufer verzeichnen und das in 1,5 std Angelzeit die i nur htte war ich schon zu frieden =) Morgen hab i frei.. Und denn wird wieder angegriffen =D


----------



## Topic (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Hab heute ne ganz saubere nullnummer hingelegt.... hab noch 4 andere getroffen denen es genau so ging wie mir. Keinen anfasser,nachläufer oder ähnliches.. Sonntag geht's in die nächste Runde


----------



## Mefomaik (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Wer der Sturm nicht zu stark wird fahren wir auch Sonntag....


----------



## spöket308 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Ich auch mal...

Heute Morgen den Sohnemann zum Kindergarten gebracht und draußen war so eine milde Brise zu spüren. Das sind doch eigentlich super Bedingungen für Mefo, dachte ich so bei mir. Also kurz nach Hause, Zeug geschnappt und auf Arbeit angerufen....Gleitzeit!

Nach 10min fahrt um 09:00 am Hausstrand angekommen, die ersten 3 Angler standen schon bis zu den Nippeln watend#q auf dem sehr beliebten Riff. Also gleich andere Richtung eingeschlagen, man kennt sich ja aus:m. Wind mit 4 Bft aus SW, Dünung aus NW und gut angetrübtes Wasser bis ca 50m vorm Strand. 

Für mich fast zu trübe, also auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört und Kilometer machen. Nach einigen erfolglosen Zwischenstopps und die Zeit im Nacken, kurz noch die weit entfernte Muschelbank besuchen. Da geht bestimmt was!!! Wasser wurde in Richtung Westen auch immer sauberer. 

An der Muschelbank angekommen, ganz leicht angetrübtes Wasser mit perfekter Welle. Schnell noch auf den bewährten Snaps umgebaut, Haken nachgeschliffen und langsam, bis zu den Knien, rein ins Wasser. 

Es ist einfach nur ein geiles Gefühl wenn man zu 90% sicher ist das Fisch da ist...nur wann beißt er?!?
5. Wurf an die zum Ufer ausgerichtete Kante der Bank...gekurbelt was die Rolle hergibt...."der Snaps müsste doch jetzt kurz vorm Sand sein"....Spinstop....Rute krumm!
Schwere Kopfstöße, kein springender Fisch zu sehen, nur eine kurz aufblitzende helle Flanke, Dorsch? Harter Drill, wie immer keine Kompromisse und da lag die Schönheit auch schon im Kescher. Ein Freudenschrei durchbrach die Stille. Eine 63cm lange, blitzeblanke Meerforelle in Top Kondition. Anglerherz was willst du zum Saisonanfang mehr. 

Kurzer Blick auf die Uhr, naja 20min kannst ich noch. Ergebnis: ein Aussteiger, eine 49iger für Morgen zum Mittag und ein Release auch um die 50cm. 

11:00Uhr mit einem fetten Grinsen zum Auto und ab zur Arbeit. Da wäre bestimmt noch mehr an Fisch drin gewesen, aber wie heißt es doch so schön: Wenn's am Schönsten ist, soll man aufhören|kopfkrat.

Morgen Vormittag geht es nochmal für 3h ans Wasser, bevor der starke Wind und die Feiertage alle Möglichkeiten der Angelei zu nichte machen. Auch nach über 10 Jahren Meerforellenangeln, Adrenalin ist immer noch da!!!

In diesem Sinne.

TL & Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Mefomaik (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Dickes Petri,das wünschen wir uns wohl alle...


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den Fischen,
ich bin leider seit Saisonstart noch nicht losgekommen...(die geliebte Arbeit...)
Ich glaube es wird sich hier auch nicht richtig lohnen, nach meinen Infos sind alle guten Strände die frei sind mit Netzen dichtgeballert.
Da find ich die Dänen mal wieder zum knutschen.
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Fuenen-Zukunft-der-Meerforellen-gesichert.
Ich glaube die haben begriffen das eine geangelte Mefo viel mehr Geld einbringt als eine die jämmerlich im Netz draufgegangen ist.


----------



## inselkandidat (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

petri heil! sehr schöne Fische..#6
morgen gehts für mich nochmal los...ein letztes mal dieses Jahr,mal sehen ob der Mefogott mir noch eine silberne Schönheit schenkt.


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



spöket308 schrieb:


> Ich auch mal...
> 
> Heute Morgen den Sohnemann zum Kindergarten gebracht und draußen war so eine milde Brise zu spüren. Das sind doch eigentlich super Bedingungen für Mefo, dachte ich so bei mir. Also kurz nach Hause, Zeug geschnappt und auf Arbeit angerufen....Gleitzeit!
> 
> ...



Petri Heil zu dem tollen Erlebnis! :m
Und danke für den schön geschriebenen Bericht! #6

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## laxvän (18. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Dickes Petri zu den beiden schönen Silberlingen.#6


----------



## RoGli (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Wir waren für 2 Stunden vor Sierksdorf (Neustädter Bucht) los. Das erste Mal auf der Ecke. Schönes angeln ...

Erster Fisch meines Angel-Buddies ein kleiner Silberling, der noch groß und stark werden kann. Konnte aber mit der schönen Anfang 50er nachlegen.... bis seine kräftige 57er an den Haken ging ...





Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meerforellenfan (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri an die Glücklichen und danke für die super Berichterstattung !!!!

Nun wirds wohl wieder voll in Sierksdorf ;-)


----------



## laxvän (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri an die Fänger.
Langsam kommt ja wieder Leben in diesen Thread.


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

..und wer glaubt der Aufstieg ist schon vorbei....
Leider richten sich unsere Freunde nicht nach Schonzeit sondern nach Wetterparametern
Etwa 75 cm .. irgendwo an der holsteinischen Ostseeküste. Und ich habe schon Angler erlebt die solche Schönheiten Tage vor Beginn der Schonzeit (für Bunte) mitgenommen haben.
Schönen Advent den naturverträglich fischenden Kollegen


----------



## Spülsaumsurfer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Sorry für das Offtopic....gestern eine blanke 42 cm fürs Abendbrot und die kleine von heute schwimmt wieder


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

War heute ne Stunde los. Nach kurzer Zeit gabs einen 51cm Dorsch. Hatte meinen Stinger zu Hause vergessen und keine Lust den durch meinen Watgürtel zu ziehen. Also wieder schwimmen gelassen.

Dachte noch, das es sowieso bei einem bleibt und ich meine Küche nicht für einen Dorsch einsauen möchte.

Kurze Zeit später kam dann noch ein Biss. Fisch bohrte zum Grund...|rolleyes...kam dann aber unerwartet hoch und spackelte kurz an der Oberfläche, was mich auf Mefo hoffen ließ.

War dann auch eine. Hatte auch hier keine Lust den Fisch zu entnehmen und ne 42cm Mefo aus dem Mantel zu hauen. Als er dicher kam, sah ich aber, das der Haken komisch im Maul sass. Hab den Fisch gekeschert und wollte Richtung Land und "operieren". Aber komischerweise löste sich der Haken im Kescher von alleine. #t 

Hab dann auch noch nen Foto gemach, wo der Fisch eh schon im Kescher war. Wollte noch ein Zweites machen, aber da spackelte der Fisch und war auch schon weg.






Netter Angeltag gewesen, Zielfisch gefangen (sogar blank und maßig) und nen guten Dorsch als Bonus.


----------



## laxvän (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri euch beiden zu den Fischen!
Ich hoffe, dass ich nächste woche auch noch einmal loskomme.


----------



## Skott (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

PETRI den Fängern,

danke für die tollen Berichte, die Bilder und das Teilhabenlassen.
Es ist schön für die, die nicht mal eben los können...:c#6

@Spülraumsurfer: Da sind dir wunderbare faszinierende
Aufnahmen gelungen, solch ein Erlebnis ist genauso schön
wie der Fang eines Silberbarrens (meine Meinung):l

LG und T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## anzip (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Sage auch mal Dickes Petri an die Glücklichen!!!
Ich bin schon wieder frustriert. Nordküste Rügen nur rote Bojen, keine 50m vom Strand.
Wie währe es mal mit einer Petition? Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Vorbildlich Fünen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

rügen ist echt ne traurige nummer...
wenn man sich überlegt was da damals ging...und dann heute mal hinfährt

ich war in den letzten 2 jahren bestimmt 15/20 mal zb in nardevitz...1!!!mal standen da keine netze, auch glowe, mukran...

und das was man noch fängt ist zum größten teil u50 cm...

da leisten die fischer echt ganze arbeit#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Grad vom Wasser zurück. Nachdem ich heute Morgen bei Kälte und Regen in der Stadt war, ging meine Motivation das Haus ein zweites mal zu verlassen gegen 0. Aber nützte nichts, zumindest noch mal kurz los musste sein. 

Beim Anziehen Hagelte es extrem. Toller Start. Bin dann schon bei Brandung ins Wasser und hatte ca. 30 Minuten erfolglos gefischt, da knallte mir eine Welle in den Rücken. Ich drehte mich leicht um und schaute nach hinten und sah die nächste anrollen...danach kam sofort noch eine Größere und ich dachte, das hier die Chance für eine Schwimmeinlage garnicht mal so gering ist...

Ging aber grad noch gut. Somit hatte ich die 3 Schwestern schon einmal überstanden.

Kurze Zeit später fing ich dann tatsächlich noch eine knapp untermaßige Meerforelle. Das frischte die Motivation wieder auf. Aber der Wind wurde immer stärker und die Wellen höher. Beim besten Willen war kein vernünftiges Angeln mehr drin. Wurfweite in die eine Richtung 150m, mit null Kontakt zum Köder und 35m in die andere Richtung. Zum Schluss war der 25g Blinker aber die meiste Zeit am "surfen".

Packte dann ein. Kaum 150m am Strand gelaufen, knallten ein paar richtige Böen über mich hinweg. Während ich zum Auto lief, kamen dann noch zweimal heftige Böen angefegt. War dann richtig froh schon aus dem Wasser gewesen zu sein.

Fazit: netter und kurzer (aber dennoch anstrengender) Angeltag, Zielfisch gefangen und keine Ausnehmaktion in der Küche. Kann kaum besser laufen!


----------



## Henryhst (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na Petri..ich war gestern auf rügen ohne kontackt geblieben, weiß aber das gefangen wurde..morgen wir wieder angegriffen =D


----------



## RoGli (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Neustädter Bucht rulez!!

War heute ab Mittag bis gegen 15:30 los. Alles dabei von blauem Himmel und fast Windstille bis schwarze Wolken mit diesem Regen bei 6bft. Kam aber gut mit 18gr. klar. Alles, was schwerer war waren nur Krautfänger. 

Also, ich bin mit Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden 





59cm pure Kraft ... so kann es weitergehen, wenn ich schon mit dem Boot nicht raus komme ...


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Tolle Trute ROGli. Petri


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

das ist quälerei....mich mit sollchen wundervollen bilder zu quälen , aber meinem  rücken geht es langsam besser und ich hoffe, dass ich diese jahr auch noch mit einer fangmeldung aufwarten kann, allen fängern ein fettes petri.


----------



## RoGli (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Wenn es nach mir geht würde ich gerne täglich mit solchen Bildern foltern ;-) 


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MWK (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Berichte und tollen Bilder. Ich kann leider nichts beisteuern da tiefster Binnenländer und doch freu ich mich über jeden Fang!

Bzgl. Laichgeschäft: Unser Vereinsgewässer ist die letzte Station für aufsteigende Großsalmoniden aus dem Siegsystem  (Rheinzufluss) da der weitere Aufstieg durch ein Wehr versperrt ist. Bei dem Regen der letzten Tage ist noch ein ganzer Schwung nachgekommen, obwohl auch schon verendete Lachse (abgelaicht) zu beobachten waren. Ich denke durch die milden Temperaturen und geringen Wasserstände im Herbst ist alles stark verzögert. Und doch wird dies wohl eines der besten Jahre seid Wiederansiedlung in Bezug auf natürliche Reproduktion...


----------



## Topic (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

heute war richtig leben im wasser...
nachdem ich die weihnachtsfeier hinter mir gelassen hatte..und ich halb 2 zuhause war....klingelte um 8 der wecker.....noch leicht bezwipst...aber guter dinge kam mein kumpel um 9 zur mir und holte mich ab...kurz zur tanke frühstück gegessen und ab ans wasser...gegen halb 10 dort angekommen und beste bedingungen vor gefunden...
wind auflandig..welle nicht zu doll...wasser angetrübt...
kurz mit paar anglern geschnackt die noch nichts vorzuweisen hatten...also wieder in die andere richtung... rauf auf die erste sandbank...und feuer....ich versuchte dann in der ersten rinne mein glück...kurze zeit später der erste biss..5 meter vor mir...kurze flucht und die mefo verabschiedete sich mit einem sprung aus dem wasser...kurz darauf bekommt mein kollege einen anfasser....beide fische keine riesen....
wir haben uns dann so nach und nach die küste lang gearbeitet..und nur vom strand aus in der ersten rinne geangelt..ja was soll ich sagen..ergebniss..2 Fische bei mir beide untermaßig...einen aussteiger und einige bisse....bei meinem kollegen leider keinen fisch...4 aussteiger..einige bisse sowie paar nachläufer....bilder gibt es heute leider keine...ich hatte heute mein neues spielzeug mit..hab mir ne actioncam gegönnt und war auch davon überzeugt euch heute ein kleines video zeigen zu können..nur hatte ich statt des videomodus den bildmodus....#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
so das ich meinen aussteiger und meine beiden gefangenen trutten nicht festhalten konnte....das passiert mir nicht nocheinmal...
köder waren snaps in schwarz/rot und meine fische gabs auf nen salty mit weißem bauch und blau/grauen rücken..
nächste mal gehts vielleicht noch am 24 für paar stunden los..

euch allen noch nen schönen 4. Advent


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

War auch noch 90 Minuten am Wasser. Gab keine Meerforelle, dafür aber einen 63cm Dorsch. |bigeyes


----------



## trutte100 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

...so einen vom Ufer aus... Klasse#h!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

die süsse ist von heute(21.12.2014), *marcus *ist der glückliche fänger, was für ein traumfisch


----------



## Hameck (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Gratulation Salziges Silber,#6 da hast Du Dir ein Edles Geschenk zum Fest gemacht , weiter so :m


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

nene, die süsse hat ein freund gefangen


----------



## Ostseesilber (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

... Petri zu Dorsch und Mefo - was für Traumfische#6


----------



## dirk.steffen (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den herrlichen Fischen #6
Vlt. kann ich mich morgen Mittag auch mal wieder von der Arbeit losreißen :c


----------



## laxvän (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.


----------



## elbetaler (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Allen Fängern und Fast-Fängern ein kräftiges Petri Heil!
 Das läßt ja hoffen, für eigene Vorhaben...
 Aus Zeit- und Wettergründen habe ich es leider nicht an die Küste geschafft. Dafür hab ich gestern bei uns an der Elbe nachmittags die Gummifische gebadet, leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg. 

 @Topic, Alles Gute noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag, viel Erfolg und vor allem Gesundheit! :m


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Topic (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Danke ...müsste ich nich arbeiten wäre ich jetz am wasser..auch bei diesem mistwetter...aber die beißen ....gestern sind einige fische hier in der gegend rausgekommen....auch maßige...größte war 62 cm die ich gesehen habe...


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Heute gabs wieder Zielfisch und 2x Dorsch. Der größere Dorsch hat ca. 55cm (hab nur grob im Wasser gemessen, der kleinere ca. 48-50cm).

Die Mefo war mit 40,5 cm zwar maßig, hätte aber durchaus ein paar cm mehr haben können und ich hätte sie auch gerne wieder schwimmen lassen. Leider musste ich sie entnehmen, von wegen Haken und Blut usw. Deswegen bitte nicht bzgl. Kinderstube meckern. #c

Bin letztlich froh, das sie noch maßig war und so zumindest in der Küche noch Verwertung findet. 

Hatte meine Stelle einmal mit schwarzer Fliege und schwarz-rotem Gno abgeangelt, da entschied ich mich noch einmal auf was helles zu wechseln. Fing dann auch nach 5 Würfen die Mefo auf Polar Magnus und die beiden Dorsche gingen auf einen 30g Snaps in hell Gelb/Grün. #t


----------



## Dorsch78 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Nachtrag von mir: 15. und 16.12. nur Aussteiger und 1 Untermaßige. Am 18.12. morgens vor der Arbeit dann noch ne Untermaßige mit 40cm und ne 49er für die Küche. Am 24.und 26. werd ich den nächsten Anlauf nehmen, im Moment im Bereich Rostock kaum angelbar...


----------



## laxvän (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.!
Ich hoffe, dass ich am 1. Weihnachtstag nochmal loskomme.

@ Allrounder Eigentlich schon schlimm, dass man sich hier schon im Vorwege rechtfertigen muss, obwohl du doch alles richtig gemacht hast. Ich kann dich aber gut verstehen. Denn sonst hätte es hier wahrscheinlich wieder endlose Diskussionen gegeben und hinterher wundern sich wieder alle, dass hier nichts mehr los ist.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Moin,

Ja, die Mefo Threads eskalieren in regelmässigen Abständen.

Mefo ist halt nen heikler Fisch. Und glaub mir, es war mir alles andere als wohl dabei, den Fisch am Strand lang zu schleppen. Aber eine verendende Meerforelle ist dann auch kein erstrebenswertes Ziel.

Von daher, normalerweise entnimmt man solche Fische nicht. Es sei denn, es geht nicht anders. Was beim Angeln gelegentlich mal vorkommen kann. Das war so die grobe Botschaft.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

... die Zeiten des "Fangbildflamings" sollten nach der klaren 

Ansprache von Thomas auch hoffentlich - zumindest für die 

nächste Zeit - vorbei sein.


----------



## Rhöde (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Stark, dass hier so positiv darüber geschrieben wird #6 .

Man merkt ja auch immer wieder, dass die "Meckerköppe" eigentlich in der Minderheit sind. Daher laßt uns hier weiter posten und uns nicht durch einige wenige die gute Laune vermiesen lassen.

*Petri *den unermütlichen Fängern #6#6#6 !


----------



## trutte100 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ja, die Mefo Threads eskalieren in regelmässigen Abständen.
> 
> ...



...absolut richtig#6. Hätte ich genau so gemacht!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Ein ganz ganz dickes und zerzliches PETRI HEIL von mir an die Silber und Dickkopp Fänger! !
Tut sich ja richtig was an der Küste! Besonders freut es mich das endlich mal wieder vernünftige Dorsche an der Küste zu fangen sind!!!
 Leider schaffe ich es berufsbedingt erst im Januar wieder an die Küste.  Ich hoffe  bis dahin lasst Ihr mir noch ein wenig Marmor und Silber über  ;-)


----------



## Matthias-HH (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Hallo,
wirklich schön, dass hier wieder Fangmeldungen erscheinen #6.

Wir waren gestern Nachmittag auch nochmal zu zweit los an einem Strand in Ostholstein. Ich konnten zwei maßige Meerforellen (die größere Ü50) fangen #:.
Wohl aufgrund des miesen Wetters (_und weil 1. Weihnachtstag_) waren wir alleine am Wasser, es waren keine weiteren Angler am Strand. 
Bemerkenswert war der "Temperatursturz" als wir wieder im Auto waren, das Termometer fiel innerhalb von 15 Min. von 4,5 Grad auf 0 Grad und wir fuhren bei leichten Schneefall wieder nach Hause |bigeyes.

VG. Matthias #h


----------



## aesche100 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!!Hab in WH abgeloost.Sonst auch nix zu sehen.Stark angetrübtes Wasser.


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

heute über den ganzen tag mit drei mann, drei strände befischt und drei mal voll geschneidert, ;+


----------



## stroker (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Hallo !


Tja, da bist Du leider nicht alleine:c
Ich war aber nur 3 Stunden los, das Wetter hatte gelockt.



MfG


----------



## Windfinder (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> heute über den ganzen tag mit drei mann, drei strände befischt und drei mal voll geschneidert, ;+



Bei uns lief es auch bescheiden schön. 
Die wassertemperatur ist auf zwei Grad gesunken.#q
Zumindest da wo wir es versucht hatten.


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

...bei uns heute auch drei Mann aber nur ein Strand - einmal ca. 35, einmal ca. 40 und einmal direkt vor unseren Nasen im Sprung ca. 45 - 50 unfreiwillig released - durften natürlich alle ein freudiges Wiedersehen feiern


----------



## Dorsch78 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

In der Rostocker Ecke wurde heute ordentlich gesilbert. War von 7:30 bis  15:30 dort. Hab sehr viele Drills und viele Mefos gesehen, vereinzelt  war bis 11 Uhr auch Dorsch dabei. Mefo-Beisszeit war von 8-10 Uhr und  dann wieder ab 14 Uhr. Ich hatte 3 untermaßige mit 42 und 2x 44cm. Kurz  vorm Zusammenpacken dann doch noch der ersehnte maßige Drill... Schöner  Einschlag, erst wenig Gegenwehr. Im flachen Wasser gab sie dann richtig  Gas, floh den Strand entlang und nahm ordentlich Schnur.  Beim x-ten Versuch konnte mein Kumpel sie dann endlich keschern...  Meine bisher größte Mefo, 64cm und 3,1 Kilo... Was für ein Brocken...  Bin immer noch völlig geflasht :q


----------



## RoGli (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri!! Schöner Brocken!!


Gesendet vom RoGliPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Petri! Endlich mal ne richtig gute Mefo hier im Thread!


----------



## dido_43 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Sehr schöner Fisch !!!

Trotzdem sollte dir doch mittlererweile aufgefallen sein, das 
hier keine Fangplätze mehr gepostet werden.

Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn du dir die nächste Zeit wegen
Rummel am Strand ein anderes Plätzchen suchen musst #d

MFG


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Vielleicht war er ja auch ganz woanders und an der genannten Stelle stehen Netze und Blasentang bis unter die Oberfläche?

Wer hier Fangmeldungen hinterher fährt, hat das wahrscheinlich auch richtig nötig und ist nicht in der Lage, aus eigener Kraft was zu fangen.


----------



## Dorsch78 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Also bitte nicht wundern, wenn du dir die nächste Zeit wegen
> Rummel am Strand ein anderes Plätzchen suchen musst #d
> 
> MFG



Ich denke nicht, dass gleich ein Mefotourismus losgetreten wird, weil es hier mal einen guten Tag gab. Vorher gabs 3 Schneidertage dort... Letztendlich wird überall gefangen... Heute hier, morgen dort... Hab grad Fangmeldungen von heut Nachmittag aus ner anderen Ecke hier bekommen... Da fahr ich trotzdem nicht hinterher, so nötig hab ich es nicht... Im Übrigen ist jeder Strand für alle da... Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Rhöde (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Dorsch78 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass gleich ein Mefotourismus losgetreten wird, weil es hier mal einen guten Tag gab. Vorher gabs 3 Schneidertage dort... Letztendlich wird überall gefangen... Heute hier, morgen dort... Hab grad Fangmeldungen von heut Nachmittag aus ner anderen Ecke hier bekommen... Da fahr ich trotzdem nicht hinterher, so nötig hab ich es nicht... Im Übrigen ist jeder Strand für alle da... Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.



Ich und die Masse sieht es sicherlich genauso, Dorsch 78 #6. 
Die Saison fängt nun mal an. Die Strände sind zu manchen Zeiten so oder so voller Watangler. Es werden eben immer mehr , die diesem Hobby fröhnen.
Damit muß man sich halt arrangieren, eher vor allem den Fleischmachern und Müllverursachern vor Ort Paroli bieten. Die, die untermaßige und braune Fische mitnehmen haben dort nichts zu suchen. Sei es drum.
Toller Fisch, der da im Rostocker Bereich rausgekommen ist. So einen Drill vergisst man nicht so schnell.
Petri dem und den Fängern.
Bei mir waren es die Tage ein paar Grönländer, teilweise auf Springerfliege gebissen, teilweise auf Blech. Eine, knapp 50, habe ich mir mal gegönnt.


----------



## hugokiel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Schönen Dank @Dorsch78 und an @Rhöde. Es tat gut Eure Beiträge zu lesen und sogar schöne Bilder zu sehen.


----------



## Meerfor1 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Heute in OH:

Wind und Welle standen schräg auf das Ufer. Einige Grönländer bissen sehr vorsichtig, aber es sind trotzdem einige Fische am Haken hängen geblieben.


----------



## dirk.steffen (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Auch ich habe es heute noch einmal ans Wasser geschafft :vik:
War an meinem Lieblingsstrand und wollte mich eigtl noch mit einem guten Bekannten treffen #g
Die Bedingungen waren eigtl. sehr gut, auflandiger Winde, trübes Wasser 
Hab dann eine maßige Forelle im Drill verloren :c Konnte sie schon sehen und der Kescher war bereit. Na ja, warum sollte diese verkorkste Saison auch mit einem Fisch enden #q

Also allen einen guten Rutsch, ein frohes neues Jahr und viele Fänge #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Na dann Dirk. Im neuen Jahr gleich angreifen! 

TL

Rolf #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Wünsch auch nen guten Rutsch. Wollte eigentlich auch im neuen Jahr sofort angreifen. In meinem Bekanntenkreis ging ordentlich Erkältungen rum und nun hats mich auch richtig erwischt...


----------



## Meerforellenfan (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Auch mit Grippe zu Hause......

Allen einen guten Rutsch und fangt mir am ersten nicht alle Mefos weg ;-)


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

#hauch ich wünsche allen mefoverrückten ein fettes erfolgreiches 2015 mit riesigen meerforellen und :m mir persönlich die größte, man was bin ich bescheiden


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

wünsche allen ein gesundes neues jahr und immer krumme ruten#6


----------



## mathei (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> mir persönlich die größte, man was bin ich bescheiden


Die klau ich Dir eh |bigeyes


----------



## Dorsch78 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Hab heute das neue Jahr mit ner 47er eingeläutet, 2 hab ich dann noch verloren...


----------



## Salziges Silber (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

petri zur süssen!

mit diesem fisch hättest du auch den neuen trööt...
*aktuelle meerforellenfänge januar 2015* 
starten können


----------



## Meerfor1 (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Schöner Fisch. Petri!


----------



## xxMartinxx (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Dezember 2014*

Sind welche von euch auch mal in Eckernförde auf der Jagd?


----------

